# Earrings & Pins



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Here are some of the earrings and pins 
that I made.


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

PIN


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Ri, they are fantastic :lol: 

You really are a talented lady  I would love to make these, do you design from scratch?

where would i be able to get the clay from to be able to make similar things :?:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Hi there, 
it is polymer clay .
The brands you can get is Fimo, Sculpy, Premo and several other .
Fimo and Premo are the best (try to mix them ).
They should be available in a crafting store in your area.

After conditioning the clay (that is really important that you do that) you can sculpt and after that you bake the piece.
Try to get some plain ceramic tiles to bake you things on.
I got an oven just for my art and bake it in that.
I have a little area in our living room (my studio...lol) where I do all my work. When you work with white clay you need to be very clean and wear a white shirt , cause the white clay is like a magnet for fuzz and other stuff :? 
Well, I have been working with polymer clay for a while now and if you have any other questions just shoot and I see if I can be of help.


----------



## dicee (May 6, 2004)

wow! those are SO cute! You should make and sell them!


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I DO sell them ...lol..I even supply a store in Kentucky with my art . :wave:


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, great job!!! You're so talented!!! :lol: I love the earrings!


----------



## CelesteWolffe (May 19, 2004)

Oh, what store in Kentucky has your work? I live in in Kentucky and am interested in seeing more of your wearable art. Great job, really nice!


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Hi Celeste,
the store is called "A Dog in the Garden" and it is located in Paducah :wave: 

I have to make more for them...I have been lazy but I also have the kids home right now on summer break.

~Ri


----------



## bnbs (Jun 22, 2004)

i love the earrings.....wow...
i'm also a fan of clay-making.
but so far i've done human figurines only 
but i'm thinking of doing chihuahuas .
thks for the inspiration Ri!..
:lol:


----------

